# Dura Ace 7800 v. EC90 Cranksets



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I need to replace a crankset on one of my bikes and can buy either one new for just about the same price. I've used DA for years and see no good reason to switch, however, I have had great experience with Easton components so, I was thinking I'd give their cranks a try.

How does the DA7800 crank compare to the EC90?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Went to the shop with every intent to purchase the EC90. There was no Easton BB with the crank so we called Easton to find out if their crank would work with my Shimano DA7800 BB. According to Easton the EC90 crank is not compatible with Shimano DA BB's.

I asked the shop rep who spoke with the Easton rep why the DA BB wouldn't work? No answer other than, "it might work for a while". ok? Later that day I called Easton CS and asked why specifically the DA BB wouldn't work with the crank and the agent said she didn't know. Just that it would not work.

Can anyone from Easton explain why the EC90 crank and the DA BB are not compatible? Seems like you are going after OEM with a 24mm spindle which should work with DA7800? What am I missing?

Thanks.


----------



## rhyslewisdavies (Jan 10, 2009)

ive seen people run the easton crank with a dura ace bottom bracket wiht no trouble whatsoever, not sure why it wouldnt work


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

What you are missing is that they work together... she's just doing her job of pushing her product. 

Would *YOU *like to lose your job? it's like drinking coke and working for pepsi.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

CleavesF said:


> What you are missing is that they work together... she's just doing her job of pushing her product.
> 
> Would *YOU *like to lose your job? it's like drinking coke and working for pepsi.


Why would she lose her job? If you are going to "push" a product maybe you should know something about it. As the consumer, I don't think it is unreasonable to have this small question answered.


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

I had similar questions prior to installing my EC90 cranks. I got no real answer as well, and went ahead with the DA BB. No issues at all, and have been running them since mid Summer. If I get some sort of catastrophic failure I'll let you know


----------

